# new YJ 5x5?



## m4a1 (Mar 31, 2010)

hello

i saw in popbuying, when i was looking for a new 5x5, in YJ, they released a new cube

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...est_Cube_Gen_2nd_White_(Spring_Edition)-28864

its a new cube, it is there for about 2 days... it appears to be better than the olds... its a new editon 

Should i buy it?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 31, 2010)

Im getting one soon, we will see.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the YongJung 5x5, & 4x4 are both V-Cube KO's. I sure wouldn't be buying them.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 31, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I'm pretty sure the YongJung 5x5, & 4x4 are both V-Cube KO's. I sure wouldn't be buying them.



This is a new version, so it might not be a V-cube KO. I do know they have V-cube and ES clones though. Ill tell you guys when I get mine.

Since I have a store, my wholesaler told me about this new YJ 5x5 to see if I wanted any. Since it's new and may not be a V-Cube clone, I got one.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm guessing its the same as their black 5x5x5 cube, its just white and comes in a big box.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 31, 2010)

If it's the same as the black clone from a few months ago, then it's an okay cube, but not as good as the V Cubes.


----------



## the.kill (Mar 31, 2010)

i am pretty sure that it is a v cube knock off! look at the picture where there is that little booklet, it looks just like the one, that comes with the V-Cubes!

Edit: and you can also see, that the middle egde pieces have the same shape, that v cube edges have!


----------



## m4a1 (Mar 31, 2010)

well, the YJ 4x4 can't be a KO because v-cube doesn't sell 4x4's yet... so it will be "KO" just after they'll release the v-cube 4... 

and if the YJ 5x5 isn't v-cube clone, so what is it?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 31, 2010)

m4a1 said:


> well, the YJ 4x4 can't be a KO because v-cube doesn't sell 4x4's yet... so it will be "KO" just after they'll release the v-cube 4...
> 
> and if the YJ 5x5 isn't v-cube clone, so what is it?



V-Cube 4x4 is copyrighted.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 31, 2010)

Lets just for once stay away from the KO flame war, yeah?

Does anyone have any definitive answers on whether or not it is a decent speedcube?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 1, 2010)

This is the white verson of the V-mech YJ 5x5 i requested. I shall buy it some times. 

the YJ 5x5 is actually better than the v-cube (i have tried 3+ v-cube 5s at TOSp, and none of them is better than my KO)
I'm sure any of those who have tried my YJ could testify that my YJ 5x5 is much better than the V5. 
(Sarah, for example) 
The YJ 5x5 is much smoother and faster than (those i have tried) V5. I think this is because of the adjustable screws and the better-quality plastic.

I am not trying to rationalize buying KOs or anything, just saying that you cannot deny the fact that the YJ 5x5 is better for speedsolving than the V-Cube 5

So just to keep it simple: If you want the best 5x5 for speedsolving, get the YJ. If you feel uncomfortable about using KOs, then use the genuine V-Cube.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> This is the white verson of the V-mech YJ 5x5 i requested. I shall buy it some times.
> 
> the YJ 5x5 is actually better than the v-cube (i have tried 3+ v-cube 5s at TOSp, and none of them is better than my KO)
> I'm sure any of those who have tried my YJ could testify that my YJ 5x5 is much better than the V5.
> ...



I will bet $1000 my v-cube is better than your crappy little KO.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 1, 2010)

Off topic but masterofthebass, would you ever think of releasing videos on youtube of your methods you use for bigcubes? Considering that you are so fast?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 1, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Off topic but masterofthebass, would you ever think of releasing videos on youtube of your methods you use for bigcubes? Considering that you are so fast?



go to bigcubes.com. that and years of practice is all there is to it


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 1, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Off topic but masterofthebass, would you ever think of releasing videos on youtube of your methods you use for bigcubes? Considering that you are so fast?




Maybe you should look at his youtube video list >_>

(YJ5x5x5 is nice btw)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> I'm sure any of those who have tried my YJ could testify that my YJ 5x5 is much better than the V5.
> (Neil, for example)



lol @ hidden message

Yeah I've tried your YJ 5x5 and I have to say it is better than my V5 and the one my friend has. Not trying to promote KOs or anything but it feels more smooth and cut corners better.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > This is the white verson of the V-mech YJ 5x5 i requested. I shall buy it some times.
> ...



Well i am happy to widen my sight if i am able to try yours. But don't make pointless criticism for something that you never tried before, Mr. Hater.


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 1, 2010)

do they have this in black or other sizes e.g. 6x6 as i heard that their cubes were as smooth as the fisher cube made by them.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> then use the geniue V-Cube.



Does it come in a bottle?  I have tried 2 YJ 5x5's, and whilst they've been decent, I prefer Faz's V-cube by a long way. (my v-cube isn't very good, though I still prefer it over a YJ).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > then use the geniue V-Cube.
> ...



Oops:fp

lol fix'd.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I agree with Dan. Perhaps we should save judgement until we have tried a V5 used by the WR holder?


----------



## Meep (Apr 1, 2010)

IMO a well broken in V-Cube is better than the YJ. Though most of us don't have adjustable V-5s that it reaches a point where it just craps out.


----------



## m4a1 (Apr 1, 2010)

my v-cube 5 is awesome, ive done the pi's mod, and now it turns so smooth! and i broke it in (with the mod) for about 4 month, so now it is so good!, but i wonder if the YJ could be better...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 1, 2010)

Dan has adjustable ones....not fair.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



umm, which Dan are you talking about...?


----------



## Jani (Apr 2, 2010)

YJ 5x5 is good.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I'm pretty sure the YongJung 5x5, &* 4x4 *are both V-Cube KO's. I sure wouldn't be buying them.



v cubes dont sell 4x4s yet


----------



## Jani (Apr 2, 2010)

YJ does, with vcube mech


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 2, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure the YongJung 5x5, &* 4x4 *are both V-Cube KO's. I sure wouldn't be buying them.
> ...



that's true, but it still counts as a KO, which is what makes it awesome.


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 2, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> m4a1 said:
> 
> 
> > well, the YJ 4x4 can't be a KO because v-cube doesn't sell 4x4's yet... so it will be "KO" just after they'll release the v-cube 4...
> ...





Luigimamo said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure the YongJung 5x5, &* 4x4 *are both V-Cube KO's. I sure wouldn't be buying them.
> ...



Read the thread  the YJ 4x4 uses V-cube mech...


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 2, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > m4a1 said:
> ...


If you were talking to me then.... wtf I know that...


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Read the thread  the YJ 4x4 uses V-cube mech...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knock_Off
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knock-off


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 2, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> do they have this in black or other sizes e.g. 6x6 as i heard that their cubes were as smooth as the fisher cube made by them.



The YJ fisher cube is the very same as the YJ 3x3x3 II. same edges, same centers. It's wicked fast (which is not good ), I had to tighten it really hard since handling a Fisher Cube is quite hard.

Both of these cube are fast and smooth (but too loose and too many lock-ups)



daniel0731ex said:


> This is the white verson of the V-mech YJ 5x5 i requested. I shall buy it some times.
> 
> the YJ 5x5 is actually better than the v-cube (i have tried 3+ v-cube 5s at TOSp, and none of them is better than my KO)
> I'm sure any of those who have tried my YJ could testify that my YJ 5x5 is much better than the V5.
> ...



Can't wait to buy one and try it! I love my YJ 4x4x4 II so much! Since I don't give a **** about KO, I'll buy this thing in a month maybe. And it's not that bad since I'm receiving my V-Cube 5, 6 and 7 in a week!


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > Read the thread  the YJ 4x4 uses V-cube mech...
> ...



Which means...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 10, 2010)

Bump.

iSpinz, have you gotten your cube yet?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2010)

The cube in the link (first post) looks WAY BETTER than MY V5. It doesn't look like it's gone terribly loose or anything.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 10, 2010)

Is the new White "Spring Edition" Different from the Black "Upgrade Edition?"

Just curious...


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 10, 2010)

afaik It's the white version of it.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Apr 13, 2010)

about two months ago I ordered a white YJ spring and screw 5x5 and it's AWEFULL. it pops constantly and locks up. Is this any different?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 13, 2010)

methinks you should tighten it.

I think this is is different; it's the 2nd edition.

from what I've heard, the black "upgrade" edition is supposedly really good, comparable or even better than the V-cube 5.


----------



## riffz (Apr 13, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > This is the white verson of the V-mech YJ 5x5 i requested. I shall buy it some times.
> ...



Your v-cube does not account for the majority of average v-cubes. But I am curious. Have you tried the new YJ 5x5?

I'm not trying to side with YJ, but of course you're going to be biased on the issue more than others. I mean, you know Verdes personally and I'm sure you've received v-cubes as gifts before, no?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'm sure you've received v-cubes as gifts before, *no*?



see bold


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'm sure you've received v-cubes as prizes* before, no?


^Not gifts.

I got mine today, it's pretty nice out of the box, and after tightening, it was better. It tends to overshoot without tightening. However, I put shock oil in it, and it instantly became bad. Also, the stickers are horrible. It was pretty nice before I put the lube in, and I think it is a cheap alternative to the V-cube for beginners. Although, if you want to get fast (Sub 90), get the V-cube 5.

Just FYI I average 1:15 on the regular v-cube, and about 1:20 on this YJ (With shock oil)


----------



## riffz (Apr 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you've received v-cubes as prizes* before, no?
> ...



My bad. That's what I meant..


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 13, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> methinks you should tighten it.
> 
> I think this is is different; it's the 2nd edition.
> 
> from what I've heard, the black "upgrade" edition is supposedly really good, comparable or even better than the V-cube 5.



Not possible


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you've received v-cubes as gifts before, *no*?
> ...





riffz said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



uh... I've gotten christmas presents before :/

Either way, the 3 v-cubes I use are the ones I bought myself.


----------



## riffz (Apr 13, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



Oh, okay. I was wrong about that then. Would you put any of those 3 up against Daniel's YJ?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2010)

Cameron/camcuber just stocked this!!


----------



## camcuber (Jun 9, 2010)

In my opinion, the YJ 5x5 is better for speedsolving than the V-Cube. I have actually started to practice 5x5 again just because I love the feel of the YJ so much and can't put it down (right next to me as we speak). I will admit that the quality is cheaper, because it is, but once you have adjusted it and lubed it I think that it is a great replacement or alternative to V-Cube.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 9, 2010)

I love mine


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > This is the white verson of the V-mech YJ 5x5 i requested. I shall buy it some times.
> ...



=============================================
BECAUSE YOU AN ADJUSTABLE ONE MADE JUST LIKE A
YONG-JUN BUT CREATED BY VERDES!!11!!!ONE!1!!2!!!
=============================================

Don't judge based on brand name alone..!!

It may be wrong to buy a Yong-Jun because the idea
was stolen but it doesn't mean the quality is lower.

I would bet *my* $1000 that you wouldn't be able to tell
the difference between a Yong-Jun and a Verdes-Cube
if you put that black "V" sticker on both cubes.

Go play with ur dazzlers.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm getting one soon. Testimonial coming soon.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree, I think that YJ's are awesome


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 29, 2010)

I asked this question on the "one question answer thread" but didn't get much response. I thought maybe this question would be better suited in this thread on YJ 5x5s. I'm just a little confused on the different names for the YJ 5x5s. So far I've seen:

Promo - which I understand to be the 1st Gen cube
Museum - which I understand to encompass all 2nd Gen cubes
But then there are other names used for the "Museum" cubes such as Spring Edition or Upgrade edition. Are these just all just different names for the same thing? Below is a good example of the source of my confusion. Two cubes, same name, different boxes...

Is this YJ 5x5 Spring Edition at Speedcubeshop the same as this YJ 5x5 Spring Edition at Popbuying/Lightake?

Let me know where I'm going wrong here.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 29, 2010)

YJ Promo = Eastsheen
YJ Museum/Upgrade edition = V-Cube, non-adjustable, black
YJ Museum/Spring edition = V-Cube, adjustable, white


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> YJ Promo = Eastsheen
> YJ Museum/Upgrade edition = V-Cube, non-adjustable, black
> YJ Museum/Spring edition = V-Cube, adjustable, white



Thank you. That is what I assumed, but I didn't understand why the "Spring Editions" came in different boxes. Also, I saw a Youtube video where someone claimed to have bought the "Upgrade Edition" cube from Popbuying and then proceeded to demonstrate how to adjust tension. :confused:

This is the video...


Spoiler


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish YJ would just say what the cube is, geez. 

On a better note, I hopefully will be buying one soon!


----------



## ottothedog (Jun 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> YJ Promo = Eastsheen
> YJ Museum/Upgrade edition = V-Cube, *non-adjustable*, black
> YJ Museum/Spring edition = V-Cube, adjustable, white



i have one and it is adjustable


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 29, 2010)

I have this one and as far as I can tell, it's not adjustable. Maybe I'm just stupid though, it's been known to happen.

EDIT: I got the caps off, but I thought it had rivets?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 29, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > YJ Promo = Eastsheen
> ...



yeah, me too


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> YJ Promo = Eastsheen
> YJ Museum/Upgrade edition = V-Cube, non-adjustable, black
> YJ Museum/Spring edition = V-Cube, adjustable, white



well, those Chinese companies always like to add a bunch of random adjectives on their product name (especially on toys and electronics)...it's how it is in China everywhere (and Taiwan in the 80s too.)


but in general, these terms means:

Museum = 收藏版 = collector's edition

(im no sure about this one) Promo = 高級 = High Quality 
(lol, this term is abused in China)

Upgrade = 升級版 = Upgrade


you can't really tell what kind of product it is from these pointless adjectives, since they're all abused. Unless it does say that it has spring, or that you are already sure about what it is from your research, don't be tricked by these crap names.


----------

